# Halo lights or Crystal clear??



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

I heard from multiple sources that the Halo lights for the Sentra/200SX are shitty quality because..

1) they are dimmer than the stock lights and the only way to make them brighter is to go completely HID
2) they hydrate internally all the time

I'd like to hear what other people's experiences are with these Halos. I'm thinking about getting them, but then i'm also thinking about just getting the Crystal clear headlights (Stealth black) from LiuSpeed Tuning (scroll down a little bit).

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Halos are crap!!! :thumbdwn: You can't see anything at night. The beam pattern is horrible!!


MCHNHED said:


> I heard from multiple sources that the Halo lights for the Sentra/200SX are shitty quality because..
> 
> 1) they are dimmer than the stock lights and the only way to make them brighter is to go completely HID
> 2) they hydrate internally all the time
> ...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

PLEASE post in the correct forum. I have moved at least one other post and questions another's placement. This is being moved to cosmetic's.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how much you looking to spend ? if you really want the halos i recommend you do at least a low beam retrofit with HID projectors.

other than that the black housing headlights will be 10 X better than the halos regularly.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have the original Nis-knacks projectors. 2 things to note: 1, all projectors have shitty lighting, and 2, the halos are teh UGLY compared to the originals 

As far as crystal clear are concerned, H4 bulbs are far superior to most other bulbs on the market, they outperform 9004, 9007, H1 and H3 based on their bulb size and the position of the filament (the filament is positioned perpendicular to the face of the housings, much like the positioning of an HID bulb).


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I like the look of my halos but I hate the beam pattern. If it wasn't for the fact that I rarely drive after dark I would have switched to the crystal clear lights.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sounds like you need a retrofit haha.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

how much does it cost to retro fit HID into those lights and how difficult?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

depends on how good you are with a dremel.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

and wiring...

my completed set


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> how much you looking to spend ? if you really want the halos i recommend you do at least a low beam retrofit with HID projectors.
> 
> other than that the black housing headlights will be 10 X better than the halos regularly.


I don't want to do any HID retrofitting.... And I'm not looking to spend more than $300 on the headlights. I guess i'll be going with the stealth crystal clears. Thanks for all the input everyone.


----------

